# PING, do you want a higher or lower number?



## wsj323 (Dec 27, 2005)

I got HALO for my mac and Im playing online. And to the side of every game it has a column which says PING. And it has a bunch of numbers. One for each game. I was wondering if you want a higher or lower PING for a game. I know it has something to do with lag.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 28, 2005)

ping is the time a package needs to reach the corresponding computer / server and get a "package accepted" answer. The lower the time (in ms) the faster your package is transfered which is very important in online games.


----------



## wsj323 (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks, so i wont a lower number.


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 28, 2005)

Lower ping = Good = Faster Game Play
Higher ping = Bad = Slower Game Play


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Dec 28, 2005)

You'd want a maximum ping of around 30-50 for best gameplay. 50-100 is cool, but if you're new to the game you'll find it somewhat harder to kill anyone :/

ANything above 200ping is pretty hopeless IMO (but then again, I'm pretty crap at multiplayer games  )

Basically, just try and join the server physically closest to you (same city if possible). The farther away the server, the longer the lag.


----------



## Damrod (Dec 29, 2005)

Anything above 100 is pretty much hope- and useless IMO. Don't go there.


----------

